# demasoni food



## joker1535 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got a 150 gallon with africans, 10 mbuna psuedotropheus demasoni cichlids and 5 electric yellow labodichromis. I feed them nls cichlid formula and they dont eat very much. Is there anything else i could try to feed them. I know they like vegetables as well. Any advice? :-?


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

joker1535 said:


> I got a 150 gallon with africans, 10 mbuna psuedotropheus demasoni cichlids and 5 electric yellow labodichromis. I feed them nls cichlid formula and they dont eat very much. Is there anything else i could try to feed them. I know they like vegetables as well. Any advice? :-?


thats strane, i feed my 20dems, 5 labs, 2 clown loaches, and 2 jewels the same food and they freak out about it and eat all of it. try slicing up zuchinni and put the slices in there.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If the food is new to them that is expected.
Over time they will get used to it and beg anytime they see a person approaching the tank.

Veggies are cool like cucumber, squash, or romiane/leaf lettuce.
The only draw back is you tie it down so they can graze and then remove what they don't eat before it rots.
A good quality pellet has its perks. :thumb:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I got a 150 gallon with africans, 10 mbuna psuedotropheus demasoni cichlids and 5 electric yellow labodichromis. I feed them nls cichlid formula and they dont eat very much. Is there anything else i could try to feed them. I know they like vegetables as well. Any advice? :-?


NLS is great food for them it is really high quality and all fish love it give them time you can even try feeding every other day to bring up their appetite! If that doesn't work NLS already has garlic in it but get a fresh garlic clove grind it up and rub the NLS pellet is it don't put the actual garlic in the tank but just get the juices on the pellets this should help jump start their appetites as well! As far as your stocking come on man you have a 150g you're blessed, if you are just going to keep Demis and Yellow Labs which is a great combo in my opinion double the demi population and triple the Labs you could probably even do that and add one more species 150g is a big tank and one of the best you can have!!! Post pics!


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

A very good quality Spirulina Flake.
Check out some of the sponsors here as they sell some great Spirulina Flakes.


----------



## joker1535 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would add lots more demasoni cichlid but they are expensive!!! I paid $200 for 8 and 2-3 inches big. Like them to breed and increase numbers that way. I do keep my eyes open for sales on these fish. I will try some different foods to get their appetite going.


----------

